# Merry Christmas Everyone!!!



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Just a little note to everyone on here to wish them all the happiness they can hold for Christmas and the new year.

For those of you who are still waiting for that elusive bfp - lots of babydust to you! It's amazing how quickly things change, 2 years ago we were despairing after failed ivfs that we would never have a family, last year my beautiful wife was 22 weeks pregnant but we still wouldn't let ourselves believe we would get our fairytale and now this year we get to spend Christmas day with the most amazing little boy I've ever known. 

I hope every single one of you gets to be this lucky by next year 

Lynn, Amber and Stanley...

Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Happy Christmas Pinktink and have the most wonderful first Christmas with Stanley   much love, Glitter x x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies, I pray that everyones dreams become a reality in 2012


             

Shelley xx


----------



## mrsbeatty (Dec 9, 2011)

Merry merry merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope you all enjoyed the Christmas Holidays and wishing you a Happy New Year!

We got a bit sad as Christmas was approaching. But we got rescued by two dogs we were looking after over the festive period. Okay, we had to get up at 6am and go out in the rain, but we so enjoyed having them with us 

Candy


----------

